# mots écrits avec b, prononcés avec p



## girl from rio de janeiro

J'ai rencontré les mots obtenir et absenté et WR dit qu' il faut qu'on prononce optenir et apsanté. Y-a-t-il des autres mots comme ces? Y-a-t-il une liste peut-être? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## itka

C'est un phénomène phonétique, qui se produit lorsque deux consonnes se suivent, n'appartenant pas obligatoirement au même "mot", la première se terminant par une consonne sonore (les _sons_ : v, z, j (comme dans jeu) b, d, g) et la seconde commençant par une consonne sourde (f, s, ch (comme dans chat) p, t, k). 
La deuxième consonne "assourdit" la première :
ob-scurité ---> op-scurité
à jeter : aj-té ---> ach-té

Cela n'arrive pas très souvent et ne concerne que quelques mots et quelques rencontres fortuites.
_Pardon pour mes transcriptions qui sont tout, sauf orthodoxes !
_


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Merci beaucoup, ton explication a été très claire. Mais si je prononce "à jeter" comme "ach-té", je pense que il a la même prononciation de "acheter". Comment on les peut reconnaître?


----------



## Calamitintin

On les reconnaît au contexte. Mais ça peut être une base de jeu de mot. (cf Coluche : "il paraît que la gauche est achetée par Moscou, dis donc ... Parce que la droite est à ch'ter par la fenêtre, ça, on le savait déjà !")


----------



## CapnPrep

A l'intérieur d'un mot, ce n'est pas simplement un phénomène phonétique. Dans certains cas, le "b" est systématiquement et obligatoirement prononcé [p] (_a*b*sent_, _o*b*tenir_,_ subtil_, on ne peut pas tous les lister, il y en a des centaines), alors que dans les formations plus récentes, et dans les emprunts, le dévoisement possible du * est observé principalement en débit rapide (subtropical, bobsleigh, etc.)*


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Calamitintin said:


> On les reconnaît au contexte. Mais ça peut être une base de jeu de mot. (cf Coluche : "il paraît que la gauche est achetée par Moscou, dis donc ... Parce que la droite est à ch'ter par la fenêtre, ça, on le savait déjà !")


 
Je ne comprends pas "à ch'ter". Est-il l'abréviation pour à jeter? Est-ce que l'on peut l'écrire comme ça?


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

CapnPrep said:


> A l'intérieur d'un mot, ce n'est pas simplement un phénomène phonétique. Dans certains cas, le "b" est systématiquement et obligatoirement prononcé [p] (_a*b*sent_, _o*b*tenir_,_ subtil_, on ne peut pas tous les lister, il y en a des centaines), alors que dans les formations plus récentes, et dans les emprunts, le dévoisement possible du * est observé principalement en débit rapide (subtropical, bobsleigh, etc.)*


*

Je ne sais pas ce que "dévoisement" signifie et je ne pouvais pas le trouvé dans le dictionaire.*


----------



## Grop

girl from rio de janeiro said:


> Je ne comprends pas "à ch'ter". Est-il l'abréviation pour à jeter? Est-ce que l'on peut l'écrire comme ça?



Bonjour,

Il faut bien comprendre à jeter, et non ça ne devrait pas s'écrire comme ça (sauf pour rendre la blague compréhensible à l'écrit).

Note qu'il ne me semble pas *obligatoire* de dévoiser ces consommes: si tu arrives à prononcer un b ou un j devant un t, je pense qu'on te comprendra sans problème.

Sinon, pour reconnaitre _à jeter_ et _acheter_, c'est souvent le contexte qui aide. Par contre si tu veux absolument dire ces mots de façon non ambigüe, tu peux très bien prononcer un shwa: [aʒəte], [aʃəte].

_Dévoiser_, _dévoisement_, sont des termes de phonétiques: il y a des consonnes voisées et des consonnes non-voisées.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Si je prononce [aʒəte] et [aʃəte], je ne fais pas le son juste de "à jeter" comme un "sh", mais comme "ʒə".  Consonnes voisées et non-voisées sont comme on dit en anglais "voiced" et "unvoiced"?

Si j'écris dévoiser, dévoisement dans la recherche il me dit qu'est impossible les trouvés. Tu peux me dire que signifient?


----------



## itka

dévoiser : enlever la _voix_, c'est à dire prononcer une consonne sonore comme la sourde correspondante.
Par exemple, le b et le p se prononcent de la même façon. Leur seule différence est la "voix", la "sonorité". Le * est sonore, voisé, le [p] ne l'est pas.

Il est presque impossible, pour des francophones, de prononcer une consonne sonore devant une sourde sans qu'elle soit "dévoisée"
CapnPrep a raison, lorsqu'il dit que dans les mots "nouveaux", à préfixe, on devrait prononcer séparément les deux, mais les réalisations montrent que la phonétique n'obéit pas au dictionnaire et qu'un mot comme :
"sub-saharienne" ou le  devrait rester gentiment bien sonore est le plus souvent prononcé [syp-saaRjɛn].*


----------



## tilt

Je suis surpris : je n'ai pas l'impression de dire _optenir_ ou _apsent_, mais bien _obtenir_ et _absent_ !


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> Je suis surpris : je n'ai pas l'impression de dire _optenir_ ou _apsent_, mais bien _obtenir_ et _absent_ !


Tu es peut-être l'Exception (qui confirme la règle) ? 
Je crois qu'on a souvent cette impression... jusqu'à ce qu'on voie les courbes obtenues en laboratoire (naturellement quand on ne se surveille pas) qui montrent clairement l'assimilation.
Cela dit, comme pour tout, il y a sûrement des gens qui prononcent différemment... enfin, franchement, c'est difficile !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Je suis surpris : je n'ai pas l'impression de dire _optenir_ ou _apsent_, mais bien _obtenir_ et _absent_ !



Ravie de te lire, tilt.  J'ai aussi l'impression de prononcer davantage un b qu'un p, et je croyais qu'il s'agissait - encore ! - d'une variante régionale.  

Mais comme dit itka, il se peut bien que ce ne soit qu'une impression.
Réflexion faite, je ne crois pas prononcer le b de «subtil» tout à fait comme je prononce celui de «submerger».  Le premier est moins « sonore ».

Même chose pour « absent » versus « abracadabra ».


----------



## Grop

J'ai failli faire la même réflexion que toi Tilt... Puis j'ai essayé de dire _optenir_, _apsent_, mais je ne suis pas parvenu à me convaincre que c'est différent de la façon dont je dis _o__btenir_ et _absent_.


----------



## itka

Vous savez, ce n'est pas moi qui ai trouvé ça.
C'est un mécanisme bien connu de la phonétique française (voir la prononciation dans les dictionnaires qui la mentionnent)... sauf que... en effet, ça se fait si naturellement qu'il faut y réfléchir pour en prendre conscience !


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Déjà quand tu essaies de comprendre la différence entre quand tu fais le "B" et quand tu fais le "P" avec ta bouche et pour expliquer à une autre personne c'est très compliqué, même pour comprendre soi-même !


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Je suis surpris : je n'ai pas l'impression de dire _optenir_ ou _apsent_, mais bien _obtenir_ et _absent_ !


Bonjour,
Et pourtant, tout le monde le prononce comme cela, parfois sans le savoir.
Cela prouve que des locuteurs natifs ne sont pas les meilleurs professeurs de prononciation pour quelqu'un qui souhaite apprendre à prononcer. Il faut aussi être conscient de ce qu'on prononce, ce qui nécessite parfois une petite formation.
C'est notre phonotactique française qui nous empêche de prononcer quelque chose de très différent de "PT". Mais des étrangers (suivant leur langue maternelle) pourraient très bien avoir une réalisation particulière de la consonne B en collocation avec la consonne T qui serait très distincte de la réalisation "PT" que nous faisons, et qui nous sonnerait à nos oreilles comme quelque chose d'irréaliste. Omettre de leur dire que "bt" se prononce PT conduirait donc à des prononciations irréalistes.
Pour donner un autre exemple, on peut imaginer qu'il existe une langue où les consonnes voisées se nasalisent automatiquement et inconsciemment au contact de consonnes sourdes. Ce qui fait qu'un étranger qui ne saurait pas qu'il faut prononcer "PT", prononcerait inconsciemment "MT" en croyant prononcer "BT".
Moralité : rien n'est automatique, et il faut tout expliquer à un apprenant 


Pour les étrangers :
Notez que la prononciation "optenir", (qu'elle soit consciente ou non) est obligatoire.
La prononciation "a chter" à la place de "à jeter", ne se produit qu'en débit rapide, et on a le choix de prononcer "ch" ou "je".


----------



## itka

> La prononciation "a chter" à la place de "à jeter", ne se produit qu'en débit rapide, et on a le choix de prononcer "ch" ou "je".


Oui... c'est à dire que si on parle lentement, les deux consonnes ne seront pas en contact (qui plus est, elle seront séparées par le schwa), donc on pourra facilement les prononcer individuellement.

Je suis bien d'accord avec tout ce que tu dis sur la prononciation éventuelle d'un locuteur étranger, c'est pourquoi j'ai pris soin de préciser chaque fois que ces constatations s'appliquaient aux francophones.


----------

